# Helping Ashley (RunAround) and Saleen



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok guys you all know that Ashley had to take her doe Saleen to get a C-section. Well this procedure is very expensive especially at Tufts - $2,000.00

We have all enjoyed being able to view her goats via her "Marestare" cam and gotten attached and feel apart of the action.

I am asking those of you who would like to be involved in helping Dianne and Ashley with the expense of the surgery to contact me via PM or email [email protected]

Donations of any amount will be accepted via check or paypal (ie $1.00-100.00 the amount doesnt matter each dollar counts) Please contact me for instructions on how to give via paypal so that 100% of your gift is made available and paypal doesnt deduct fees. Paypal address is [email protected]

PLEASE if you don't feel led or you don't have the money do not feel pressure to give! I am just providing an avenue for those who may want to help to do so. I will not be taking any of the money for myself. 100% of the donations will go to the Turcotte's and the expense of Saleen's surgery. 

[attachment=0:c6h87tkb]saleen.jpg[/attachment:c6h87tkb]


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I just want to say THANK YOU to anyone who decides to donate. Our funds are stretched to the limit as it is, and this is not going to be easy to pay for.  We will do it somehow, but a big thank you to anyone who decides to donate, even if it's just a dollar. Every little bit helps. ***HUGS***


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Of course we want to help in anyway we can.

I also want to add that prayers are also very welcome for Saleen's speedy recovery and that she will go on to live a long wonderful life


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Stacey...I pm'd you!

Ashley....hang in there, thoughts and prayers and help coming your way!

I hope that many of our members can find it in their hearts to help out, if everyone could just donate $1.00....those dollars add up fast! Ashley has given me great advice and help more than once and what a learning experience she has given many by letting us all watch the birth of her babies.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Even if each person donates $1 that can add up to alot! 

Think about it everyone!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Bringing this to the top again and to everyones attention! 

So easy to stick $1.00 in an envelope and mail it......how many of us spend that every day on a coffee or soft drink?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Check is ready to go in the mail in the morning!! Along with many Prayers that Saleen makes a speedy recovery


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Thank You so much you guys! *HUGS* :grouphug:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Sent $5 to you, Stacey

good luck!


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

Money Sent! Hoping Saleen makes a quick and full recovery!


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

Stacy, thanks for organizing this for everyone. It is so nice to be able to do something to help. How do I do a paypal to you and not have to pay the fee...I forget..

Ashley, :grouphug: we are saying prayers for you and your family (2 & 4 legged)...if there is anything else you need please let me know. I would be happy to help in any way I can. :hug: you have always been there for me when I had issues...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Jen I PMed you but then thought let me put it here too

To send paypal use [email protected] and then click on "send money" Choose the "personal" option and then gift. 100% of your gift will go to the Turcottes

God bless you all for your gifts - I get close to tears when I see each gift coming in, the amount doesnt matter the heart behind it means so much! Thank you all


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

jduwall,
I had to register my banking account to send without fee. If not, I believe you pay like $1 to send.
Caryn


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

is there a usps address that we can send to?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

SandStoneStable Farm said:


> jduwall,
> I had to register my banking account to send without fee. If not, I believe you pay like $1 to send.
> Caryn


not if its a gift - at least from what I read and I am experiencing with the gifts coming in

but if paypal takes a fee out I will personally pay that part so that Ashley receives all the money sent.


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

Holy cow!!! That is an insane amount for the c-section!!! We paid less than $300 for one of our does last year & that included the veterinarian keeping mom & kid overnight & tube feeding the kid for the first night along with antibiotics for mom & getting the staples taken out after healing!!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Sadly, since this is the best hospital in several states... it costs a fair amount. But it was the only hospital available, besides my local slice and dice vet who said she had a less than 50/50 chance. Tufts gave me like a 99% chance of her making it. She had two anesthesiologists they had to call in. She had blood work, blood gases, electrolyte levels ect. done. I believe they had to call in the surgeon as well. They also did an ultrasound, gave fluids, took her blood pressure and gave her several antibiotics and pain killers.


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

I had a kitty that had to have an emergency c-section and of course my vet was already gone for the day...cost over $1,500....kitty is great now....I know it is expensive but totally worth it....This web site has been a god send for me to learn about goats and their needs....It is like a goatie family here....I love it.~~!!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Is there a postal address??? I would like to mail mine! :wink:


----------



## nublynn (Dec 11, 2009)

Stacey we just sent a donation through paypal to you for Saleen...
best wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Tisie I messaged you back with my address


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

Mines in the mail tomarrow. What a lucky and loved goat Saleen is. When I die I want to come back as one of Ashleys goats!  Thank you for all the usefull advise you've given me Ashley!!!!!!!!!!!!
Shelley


----------



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

$5.00 is on it's way.

Jen


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

@Karen -- I know that does seem like a lot of money, but aren't we blessed to have the technology and dedication of those vets available to us? I know out here where I am a c-section at the local vet would be between 600-800. And that's surgery in the barn aisle with me assisting! I know i'm overly fond of my goaties, but I'd do the same as Ashley ---- especially for that "special" girl!
@ Ashley -- hang in there girl! Hugs and Kisses to you, your mom, and Saleen!
@ the TGS family -- we really are a family, aren't we? God Bless Us All -- each and every one.
@Stacey -- you rock, girl, you really do!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Thank Again everyone for the donations. I can't believe the amount of donations coming it. It really touches my heart knowing so many people care.

Saleen is doing alright this morning. I would like to see her eating more, but she is calling for her kids. I tried to give her SummerSalt, but she didn't like her. Her bandage is coming off the incision site, and I can see the neat row of stitches underneath. It really hit me today all that's happened to her now that I finally see the stitches down her side. I guess because I never saw it before and I didn't see the kids come out of it. They were just presented to me on a table and later on I saw Saleen with bandages on her side.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

I wish I could have gave more, but I know it all adds up. Im glad that she is doing better. I love this board and the people on it.


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

So badly wish I had more zero's in my bank account... sent what I could in $ & prayers. God bless... :hug:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Lots and lots of :hug: to you and Saleen......and
:grouphug: to all on this forum, what a great bunch!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Can I have a postal address please


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

Oh, Ashley!! You poor thing!!! 
:hug: 
Stacey can you pm me the paypal info? 
I can't give alot because I've just barely scraped together enough for my 2011 reservations, but I'll do my best!!! 
How is Saleen doing? The poor baby.......


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> So badly wish I had more zero's in my bank account... sent what I could in $ & prayers. God bless... :hug:


 I am in the same boat....it has been really hard this year.... wish I could send something but I just don't have it...  I am... and have been praying for Saleen.....I am glad... she is doing OK.....and improving daily.... :hug: ray:


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

I just saw this topic and I hope that Saleen is doing better. I will send a paypal donation on Friday if you are still accepting them.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Hey Stacey...sent a donation yesterday...let me know if it doesn't show up.


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

I just checked the web cam and Saleen looks good. she seems to be eating better...any updates?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

mistyblue said:


> I just saw this topic and I hope that Saleen is doing better. I will send a paypal donation on Friday if you are still accepting them.


I will accept them as long as people want to give.

Kylee and all those sending checks/money I will try to let you know when they arrive. So many people are being so generous so I am trying to keep a spread sheet of it all and keep track so I can let you all know when its received.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Sounds good! That is great to hear that so many are willing to help!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi everyone. Saleen wasn't drinking great the past couple days, but I threatened her with tubeing and she started drinking again. lol

She wasn't eating good at all, only picking at grain an hay and I was offering her everything. Well today I loaded her with b-complex, vitamins, and some banamine. I also left Salt in with her while we shoveled the plow out of our driveway cause it was stuck. She likes Salt, she just doesn't want her to nurse. She likes her more every time I bring her down, so hopefully she will take her at some point.

Anyways, the lady's husband who was plowing our driveway is a all natural healer and she did some work with Saleen quick before they left. So maybe that helped as well as Salt and all the meds, cause now she is eating much better!!!!

Also I took off her bandage cause it was time for it to come off. But I noticed on cam that she is messing with her left side. If she starts messing with it too much call me since she's got a big line of stitches holding her closed right now.

Everyone's generosity amazes me. You all are so wonderful!!! :grouphug:

In case anyone is wondering this is what the incision looks like:

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

The incision looks really good. What is the stuff on it?

Jan


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Dunno what it is called, bit it's something like Blue Kote. Keeps infection away. The vets put it on.  Nice and dry bandage so no oozing or signs of infection. Looks like a $2000 stitching job to me.  :shocked:


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

Wow! Nice incision!!
LOL Looks like a $2K stitch job to me as well


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

You are right, it ought to look good.

Jan


----------



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm just curious, if you don't mind sharing, how much money has been raised so far?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well I dont have the total amount yet because Im waiting on checks to arrive to see the amounts and some people said they cant send a check till payday.


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

Lissablack/RunAround -

I'm 90% positive that the silver spray is called Alushield. It's worked great whenever I have used it .

Heres the link: viewtopic.php?f=5&t=17780&hilit=AluShield


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Looks like it's healing really well. Poor Saleen. Hopefully she'll be back to her normal self soon.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

It's still healing alright but she has edema in front of the stitches, like where her rumen is. If I put my finger on it, it will hold the shape of my finger for a bit. It just suddenly showed up today. So I called the vet an she said that's ok but to keep an eye on it. 

Poor Saleen I could tell it was hurting her cause she was laying down a lot and very ouchie looking.


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm putting a check in the mail tomorrow.

Hugs!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Today is a good day for Saleen! By the look in her eyes I know she is feeling much better. No banamine needed for her today which is a first!!! I am so happy I'm crying. :grouphug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:clap: How wonderful!!

You have one very lucky girl Ashley, she knows that there are alot of prayers raining down on her to help her heal....and she knows she has a very special goat mom that loves her :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking real good.... :thumb: :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

that is very great news!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

:leap: :clap: :applaud: and :hug: !


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Yay!!!


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

If you will send me your address, I can help a little. Money is tight right now, as my husband cannot work. But I think I can spare a few dollars.


----------



## CrazyAcre (Jan 7, 2010)

:leap: :hi5: :hug: :stars: :stars: :stars: 
So happy that she is doing better Ashley ! Keep up the good work... Your a wonderful Goat Mom !


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I just want to thank everyone for their genorous donations to Saleen. It's come to my attention that some are now thinking that this money was not used for Saleen. I have given Stacey a copy of my current bill with the balence due on it, and anyone who wants the proof can ask Stacey or myself for the copy. I also want to let you all know that I am receiving 4 new goats that are being shipped in. These goats and the shipping was paid for months ago, I could not get the money back and it's been gone for a while. I had not planned on a c-section on any of my does, much less a c-section at Tufts so as you can see the expenses got stretched beyond what is possible to pay for. Some of you may know the feeling in other parts of your life, like buying an expensive house and having a big mortgage to pay, then suddenly loosing your job.... suddenly there is no money. You can't give the house back and turn back time. Pretty much the same thing has happened to me.

I am again thanking you all for your generosity and understand if you want to take back your donate. I never once asked for money or said that I wanted it. I had talked to Stacey privately about my financial bind and she set up the donation drive for Saleen. Stacey can send the check of all the money together to Tufts itself so that you know the money was paid to Tufts.

Also these goats will appear on my website because I need to sell the kids from them, and maybe even them to make ends meet. There was no way to sell what I didn't have in my hands yet. It's sad that one sour apple is trying to ruin the bunch.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

If you feel that you would like your donation back please contact me via email or PM and I will happily arrange to send the exact amount back to you in the form it was received. Please, I never meant to make anyone feel ripped off or scammed. My goal was to provide an avenue for you all to give if you so chose. But with these allegations surfacing I wanted to let you all know if you so choose now the option to back out is there. No names will be named and no one will be thought less of by me (who is so far the only one who knows who has given and in what amounts - this has not yet been shared with the Turcottes). If you have any other thoughts or concerns please direct them to myself or Ashley via PM or email. This topic will be locked thank you


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you all for your support - I will be contacting Tufts about sending the money this week. You all are the best :grouphug:


----------

